# Puppy to PSA age



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

I am considering getting a Czech puppy, but I want to duel train that pup for PSA and also for being an assistance dog, with the former being the most important to me. I know that I can send the dog to be trained in PSA, but I don't know what to do at home from the time the pup arrives until it's time to go for this training. Other than the basics of obedience, anyway. How do you prepare a pup at home to be later trained for PSA?


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

You can join BowWowFlix and get training videos. Michael Ellis videos were helpful to me.


----------

